# New 750ml bottles...yes new?



## pokolbinguy (29/4/13)

Hi All,

I am wondering if anyone has ever purchased NEW 750ml beer bottles, crow seal. If so where, and how much.

The reason I ask is I am contemplating bottling some wine in these opposed to in wine bottles for two reasons...a point of difference and also ease of being able to do it at home/work without the need of a screw cap applicator.

Any tips? suggestions? Comments?

Cheers, Pok


----------



## thedragon (29/4/13)

I've not brought new 750ml bottles, but I did get new 640ml from plasdene glass

http://www.plasdene.com.au/category/index/cat1/Beverage/cat2/Beer/cat3/Glass/total/16/page/2

From memory they were about $1 each. Decent quality. Heavier than cub bottles. Had no issues. There's no prices on the website but you can email them for a quote. 

They also sell wine bottles with different cap types, however I've not brought any. 

Hope this helps


----------



## barls (29/4/13)

ether palsdene or cospack mate.


----------



## Mall (7/5/13)

When I need more 750Ml bottles, I just get some Coopers Best Extra stout by the dozen from Dan Murphys. Perfect for home brewing and not a twist top, so a good seal when bottling.

Plus it is a damn fine drop.


----------



## brewdrew (12/5/13)

Hey,
Here is the quote I received from Cospak for these 650ml bottles: http://www.cospak.com.au/productdetails.asp?ProductID=16856

$700 per 1000 bottles (plus gst) Comes in packs of 28. Minimum purchase $100, purchases under $325 incur a $22 handling fee. So I was quoted $215.60 inc gst plus $22 fee for 280 bottles. 

I was interested but it is a bulk game,so would either go in with a few people or on sell to the forum for a small handling fee. 
I'm in Brisbane.


----------



## jaypes (12/5/13)

Mall said:


> When I need more 750Ml bottles, I just get some Coopers Best Extra stout by the dozen from Dan Murphys. Perfect for home brewing and not a twist top, so a good seal when bottling.
> 
> Plus it is a damn fine drop.


Yep very true. Coopers bottles are meant to be refilled. Ask any of your mates if they drink coopers to buy the longnecks for you


----------



## Frag_Dog (12/5/13)

If you have your heart set on new, look at these:

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Home-Brew-beer-grolsch-stle-swing-top-bottles-x24-750ml-/280714524093?pt=AU_Barware&hash=item415be3b5bd&_uhb=1


I have not used them, but I do have a few grolsh swingtops. Swingtops are the way to go!


----------



## jaypes (12/5/13)

Frag_Dog said:


> If you have your heart set on new, look at these:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Home-Brew-beer-grolsch-stle-swing-top-bottles-x24-750ml-/280714524093?pt=AU_Barware&hash=item415be3b5bd&_uhb=1
> 
> ...


$51???

I got some of these from my LHBS for $27

Must say i like crown seals better


----------



## Josho (13/5/13)

Found some at the Kitchen Warehouse,

750 ml
Swing tops though.

3 dollars a go so whats that ?
24*3 = $ 72 dollars

the are carrying them cause they have just started selling Mad Millie kits and the brews also,

cheaper than freight i guess?


----------



## warra48 (13/5/13)

You won't get new 750 ml bottles, as the breweries have them patented or registered the design, or some such other commercial trick, and they won't release them to punters such as us. That is, not without paying for contents after they are filled.

Hence the reason you will only buy 650 ml bottles.


----------



## Josho (13/5/13)

I have 12 of these 750ml swing tops at home?

or are you talking about the gereic 750 ml bottles ready to be capped?


----------



## HBHB (13/5/13)

pokolbinguy said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am wondering if anyone has ever purchased NEW 750ml beer bottles, crow seal. If so where, and how much.
> 
> ...


There's replacement screw caps called Nova Twist tops for screw cap wine bottles. They don't need an applicator/equipment. Pop them on and screw down.

They're economical and are resealable up to 6-7 times.

750ml amber glass beer bottles aren't made in Australia any more.

Martin


----------



## warra48 (13/5/13)

Josho said:


> I have 12 of these 750ml swing tops at home?
> 
> or are you talking about the gereic 750 ml bottles ready to be capped?


The normal 750 ml beer bottles, not swing tops.


----------



## Josho (15/5/13)

Yeah the only way to get those is to buy some lovely coopers extra stout and have to go to the extra effort of drinking it then wash and re use, its such a pain in the bum


----------

